# 1/29 cab forward. any updates?



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know what the status is of the brass 1/29 cab forward? I looked at this old link today and was quite surprised that it is still up.
http://www.broadway-limited.com/300...oundg.aspx
It has been years now since this was announced but I don't think it ever made it to production. Even saw a prototype at one of the Big Train shows several years ago. I think Gold Coast Station was taking deposits at the time.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd love to have a Cab Forward, but it'll have to be 1/29 scale in plastic for me to afford one.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 

Ed Yungling, who built the 1.5" cab forward at Sacramento Live Steamers, HAS an Accucraft cab forward for sale over on LSC. This could be 1/32....I'm not sure. Asking $8K. I believe it is electric. Don Yungling, his son, has provided pictures. #4274, beautiful locomotive!

http://www.largescalecentral.com/fo...d-for-sale


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK, I'm with you Randy,...I do want a Cab-Forward also, plastic is great and 1/29th is real important.. 

Imagine it pushing a long train from the rear up a grade here!!!!! Wow!! ( a long grade ) 

That's an order for 2 so far, how 'bout you Paul?!! 

Dirk


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Right now I just wonder if the brass model is still alive. I doubt anyone would do a mass produced plastic version.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Accucraft 1/32 Cab Forwards are around. 
I have a customer that has one that is still new in the box he would like to sell.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

There are quite a few of the 1/32 Accucraft models to be had. I'm just interested in the 1/29 version.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

It would be so nice if someone came out with a plastic version of the cab forward in 1/29th. What if the Aristo Craft Mallet was brought back out with a cab forward version? Could the boiler be turned around, a different cab designed along with a tender coupling? What other modifications would be needed to have it look like the prototype? I'd be in for one if the street price were under a grand.


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Per B.L. This project had been shelved for some time and no word as to if it will ever see the light of day.

The link is not active if you enter the web site thru BL home page.

Boo


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

There was a company that advertised in GR last year or the year before that was making the parts to convert a Mallet to a cab forward, When I checked it out it was going to be expensive to do to a plastic loco so I passed but look in the older GR's
to find the advertisment for it.

Boo


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

That was Kern Valley Railway. http://www.kernvalleyrailway.com/ke...index.html
I don't see any mention of it on their website. I saw one of the conversions a couple years ago (2012?) at the Pomona California show. The model was for an earlier version like an AC3.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

At this point I don't expect to see one, but for the record I would also buy a 1:29th scale AC-12 Cab Forward, in electric or live steam, plastic, brass, or die cast. But I wouldn't currently consider a 1:32 scale one.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Gold Coast Station (Ventura & Tehachapi, CA) is taking deposits for a Brass 1/29 Scale, electric, Cab Forward AC-12 era. Price is to be same as old offering. MFG will not be KISS as was the previous producer, possibly Accucraft to make it. Run will be limited to 100 units w/ two road names.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Esppe Pete said:


> Gold Coast Station (Ventura & Tehachapi, CA) is taking deposits for a Brass 1/29 Scale, electric, Run will be limited to 100 units w/ two road names.


Is that 2 road names ..........ONLY SP had these engines. You mean 2 road numbers???


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked to Hans (Gold Coast) about it,I think two years ago at a show in Portland. He wanted a $1000.00 deposit. For something that has been dragging on for quite a few years now with no mention of delivery date, I backed off. I would be glad to put down a deposit if there was some certainty to it. Lets see 100 deposits at $1000.00 each is a lot of dough for something that is still vapor.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Gary, Yes two road #'s. Paul, that was KISS who would not make it unless is order was completely presold. Hans says that most of those on that order will go again on this 1/29 Cab forward if the price stays within 5K for a brass unit. Sound will be a phoenix option, Not sure what the prices or required deposit will be for ethier yet. the two road numbers according to Hans will enable more sales for those who will buy both, theorically reducing the time it takes to meet minimums.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

So the deal has changed from the original. Does Hans have some kind of timeline? And what is the new deposit? Now I'm coming up with even more questions like will the drivers have large enough flanges to handle outdoor track?


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Paul, I will check w/ him next time I'm in there, probably this week as we are getting some much needed rain here. I have the same questions. He mentioned the AC-12 roadnumber of the Loco in the CA State RR Museum as one of the possible road #'s. Han's is more of an opperations guy as opposed to a rivit counter, so I would guess at NON scale flanges. What does Accucraft usually use for flanges? If you think of any more questions, let me know!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I had one of the Accucraft 1/32 GS4's over here a few months ago to help correct an RC problem. After we fixed it we took it for a run. The flanges on it are near scale,very small. I have good track but it was still a challange to run. On the other hand I have one of the brass Accucraft 1/29 0-6-0's that is awaiting conversion. The flanges on it are about like other 1/29 locos. That is what I would want to see on a 1/29 cab forward. I don't want a $5000.00 shelf queen.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul:

I had a real problem with my Accucraft K-28 (electric) staying on the track. I was advised to loosen the suspension. On that engine there are three springs where the axle goes through the frame on each side. I removed two of the three springs, leaving the center spring in each block. 

That solved my problem and the engine now stays on the track. The suspension was very stiff and the wheels wouldn't flex up and down with imperfections in the track. The drive wheels were like a brick. Now they act independently.

Chuck


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Paul B

I have two Accucraft GS-4s, two Accucraft CFs, an F4, all 1:32. IIRC you have SVRR code 250 track the same as I do. Trust me, it is the locomotive suspension, not the flanges, and only remotely possibly your track work. Both my GS-4s had to have springing adjustments.

EDIT
BTW, the flanges are NOT anywhere near scale, just smaller than 1:29, which are typically over sized for use on code 332 "G" track.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
The GS4 was not mine so all I have to go on is how it acted. It was really rigid so could be it just needed adjustment.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Paul, here is a Aristo Mallet that was converted into a Cab Foward. Jack

http://www.grblogs.com/index.php/2012/05/20/cabforward?blog=102

and a video of it.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well..not bad looking...
Hard to tell that the drivers are small, knowing they are about 1/4" small on the diameter...
But it could lift the loco up..
Thx
Dirk


----------

